# HS828 - right transmission problem



## Miclesspoul (Dec 18, 2013)

This december, there's alot of snow in Quebec.

I was playing with my Honda HS828 as usual and it suddently stop going foward without making any strange sound.

I realize that the input shant going to the right transmission from the hydrostatic transmission is turning, but the output shaft going to the wheel tracks is not.

Is there any shear pins inside the right transmission? Do you have any clue about my problem? Is there any miracle tips to remove the right transmission from there?

Thank you...Michael


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Have you checked the fluid level?

Sorry I can't offer much help as I have never seen, used or worked on one.


----------



## chrisoppie (Dec 12, 2013)

Sounds like the pin on the final drive axle has broken. Common finding with what you are explaining.


----------



## 67ghiaTIV (Jan 31, 2014)

Mine just did the same thing. Did you fix your problem? I will be looking into mine.

Jamie


----------

